# Email Spam Filter Rant (Original Title: I am wore out with ... spam)



## Master Dan (Jan 31, 2013)

I have put up with the last 2 year of all the Viagra spam they use all kinds of crap to get around the spam filters but tonight was the last straw they are using Banking Loan offers with attached PFD for loans or offers that are direct to Viagra spam. I sent every threat I could think of including using thier mother and something realated to thier skulls but I am going to our state Attorney General this has to stop. There was good Federal felony laws passed realated to unwanted spam over 7 years agon but these massaginistic bastards will just not let up. I want to do some real damge to these people. Are you guys getting this too? We should all be able to agree on this one left right undertermined? I am pissed


----------



## Big Don (Jan 31, 2013)

Look at porn, get viagra spam...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2013)

I get almost no spam and I have 35 email addresses.

I just have very strong spam filters running.


----------



## Instructor (Jan 31, 2013)

It takes time but you can actually go to each sender and request that you be removed from the list.  I have a garden variety yahoo email that get's next to no spam.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2013)

Responding to spam gets you more spam. And it does not have to be associated with any specific web browsing at all. If you ever gave your e-mail to any business or anyone for that matter there is always the potential that they will sell it to someone else who will then spam you to death.

A few years back my father's e-mail address was getting hit so hard with spam I could not keep up with it, and it was an account from his ISP. I called them, shut that account down and start a new one. My wife's website e-mail got spammed, spoofed and black listed multiple time and the Web service provider was entirely useless, their systems were the issue, their support was horrible and I got tired of the whole thing. I changes hosting services to Bob and things have been great since. Sadly change is sometimes the quickest and easiest solution.

And if you do that to prevent this from happening again be careful who you give your address out to, I have dummy addresses for dealing with certain sites, and they were originally set up for Spyware research. Also make sure your PC is your PC. If you are not running a Security solution, that is not form your ISP, example if you are depending solely on Road Runner&#8217;s Antivirus/Security stuff you have a problem, you need to get one that has antivirus,. Spam filters and a firewall.

[ISP = Internet Service Provider]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2013)

Requesting removal in most cases only confirms your address is legit. Most spammers don't care.

Me, I just want the ability to send a pulse back that causes the originating server to explode.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 31, 2013)

:chuckles at Bob's last:  I have pity for the person if it's a 'zombie' :lol:.

Aye, tho' I do have to say that this is not really a topic for the Study (the OP and it's title being a bit on the rude side), spam is a problem.  But it does not take long to train a filter to shut it out.  I find Google mails spam filtering is top notch and I am surprised to hear that there are still providers who are not doing a good job in this regard.


----------



## harlan (Jan 31, 2013)

Dang, Dan. You must rate around here...the one time I used the 'D' word, it was edited by the mod and I got spanked for it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Fear not, Harlan, the wheels might turn slowly sometimes but they do turn.


----------



## granfire (Jan 31, 2013)

harlan said:


> Dang, Dan. You must rate around here...the one time I used the 'D' word, it was edited by the mod and I got spanked for it.



The spammer's name is Richard! :wink:


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone is giving out spankings and no one came to tell me..........................?

You do know the word 'spanking' has naughty connotations in the UK?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 31, 2013)

:lol:  Indeed.  Tho' I have yet to be called upon to administer such ... I can only suppose the girls I know are insufficiently naughty :angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> You do know the word 'spanking' has naughty connotations in the UK?



It has more than one meaning here....with naughty connotations


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't remember the name of the free program, but it actually will show you how many websites are tracking you while you surf the internet.  Most spam and advertisements are based on your browsing history and preferences.  In this case, it doesn't necessarily mean porn, but you could have been surfing alot of health articles or sites that indicate a middle aged man.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2013)

granfire said:


> The spammer's name is Richard! :wink:




Or it could be Broke meaning poor so it is Poor Richard....:hmm: but why would anyone be spamming you about poor Richards almanac by Ben Franklin.... are you sure your getting spammed


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2013)

If I got spam based on the sites I visit...well, it'd be interesting to say the least.
I'm registered on about 20 model photography sites, 100 or so forums and communities, and have memberships on 3 'adult' sites as well. Last time I checked I was getting a lot of spam incoming, but the filters kill it before it hits my inbox.  Gmail also has decent filters, an irony given that most of the spammers we block here are using gmail addys. lol.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 31, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Or it could be Broke meaning poor so it is Poor Richard....:hmm: but why would anyone be spamming you about poor Richards almanac by Ben Franklin.... are you sure your getting spammed



That's it! It's not spam, it's educational!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2013)

Spammers suck.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 1, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> I can't remember the name of the free program, but it actually will show you how many websites are tracking you while you surf the internet.



Ghostery?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Don said:


> That's it! It's not spam, it's educational!



 EXACTLY!!!! :supcool:


----------

